
Do people care about the brand of their consumables? - mainas
Hi All,
Do you people care about the brand of your consumables like paper towel, toilet paper, etc? Would you use a service which auto delivers such stuff when you are almost? All you have to choose is Good&#x2F;Better&#x2F;Best and Small&#x2F;Medium&#x2F;Large. Nothing else. 
Or do people really want to use Downy, 409, pledge, etc?
======
jolmg
For me a brand is an identifier that groups price and different qualities. I
chose my brands based on what gives me the most value for my money. So, yes,
it's important. It's also personal.

Some carrots are thick, others are thin, and you can't say one is better than
the other because some people will prefer the thick ones and others the thin
ones. Thicker ones are easier to peel since you can hold them better and have
a larger volume-to-skin ratio, and also result in larger slices. Thinner ones
fit more easily in a juicer and are easier to bite down raw without cutting.

Same with paper towels. Some rolls come with few, super-resistant and reusable
towels (Kleenex is amazing, it'd probably easily survive being put in a
washing machine multiple times), others come with a bunch of super-weak,
disposable towels. I pick both rolls and use them depending on the situation.

For my milk, one brand seems to spoil faster (always days before the
expiration date), I'm not sure why, so I avoid it.

I also care for the brand of my bread. All bread brands are really different,
so it matters. Some will have more slices, some will have wider slices, some
will have thicker slices, some will be more dense, some will be more white,
some will be more nutritious, etc.

Toilet paper from certain brands breaks too easily, others charge too much to
make the paper super-soft, etc. Some will add a unique spin which you may or
may not value, like how one brand flattened the rolls in its packaging to use
less space and therefore be better for the environment. I suppose the argument
comes from less plastic packaging and more rolls transported per trip when
it's being distributed. I liked that one, mostly because the paper just
happened to be wider than all other brands, but I can imagine some people
would just find flat rolls to be too weird to buy even if they can easily
unflatten them before use.

Brands of yogurt also differ a lot. Some are smoother, others are thicker.

~~~
mainas
Interesting thought. Thanks for the feedback.

